# Work Sharp Knife & Tool Sharpener - Canadian Price



## jackass

*Hi David
I have heard that an article going through Canada Customs to Canada Post from anywhere in the U.S. and sent by U.S. Postal Service does not have the same costs as with a courier. I bought 5 knives on E-Bay a few years back and all the costs I had, as I remember, were exchange on the dollar and US Postal shipping costs. I sent one knife to my son up north and the shipping by Canada Post was more than the knife cost me. The best way to ship in Canada is by bus. The tool box on my site was sent 3'000 Kilometers by bus for only $60, and arrived in just under a week in good condition. To have shipped this by Canada Post would have been $150 and would have been 2 to 3 weeks delivery. 
Jack*


----------



## racerglen

Guys one thing to watch is the COD charges..
The coil pack in my aftermarket electronic ignition died in my car this summer..
Express mail via Canada Post was 13 dollars to the manufacturer.
They sent it back after repair, via Greyhound with me already having paid over the phone for the fix.
The 'hound's charge was 40 bucks !


----------



## boboswin

It's surprising how many U.S. vendors that solicit Canadian orders have no clue how to ship their products.
The US postal service has a detailed website to guide them along but they wont or can't read.

With an economy in the dumpster you would think that spending 1/2 - 3/4 of an hour to get up to speed on shipping to an eager market would attract more vendors.
UPS works fine if the orders are substantial but the $40.00 loading fee is a deterent to orders under $200.00


----------



## russ960

Wow that sucks. Hopefully your wife has a short memory.


----------



## OttawaP

I won't buy anything out of the US unless it's shipped USPS. Most of the time it's not an issue.


----------



## SouthpawCA

But … I'd like more info on the actual knife sharpening process, Yes, it sux that you got screwed on the shipping. Did it sharpen the knives as good as taking them to some guy that charges you $10/knife?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thought you may like to see my video of the Upgrades I made to the Work Sharp:


----------



## ncsuapex

Hi David,

Can you give a review of the sharpener? Im thinking of buying the Work Sharp knife and tool sharpener. I don't live in Canada so shipping isn't an issue.

StubbyNubs,

Great video review. Have you used the Work Sharp knife and tool sharpener? If so can you do a video review? Thanks!


----------

